# Appli pour lire des fichier .mbox ?



## Chris_77 (21 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Voilà sur mon Mac je sauvegarde mes emails en local en exportant les boites aux lettres au format .mbox, et j'aurais voulu savoir si il existait une application iOS qui me permettrait de lire ses fichiers .mbox ?

Je vous remercie.

Cordialement.


----------

